# Omnisphere in a Hard Disk



## Aleela (Feb 23, 2019)

Does Omnisphere work well if I install it on a internal (or external) hard disk? (No SSD)


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes, but you install it on the C drive initially (unfortunately). Then you can move the main (huge) library to wherever and point it to the right place. I recommend an SSD internal or external.


----------



## Aleela (Feb 23, 2019)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Yes, but you install it on the C drive initially (unfortunately). Then you can move the main (huge) library to wherever and point it to the right place. I recommend an SSD internal or external.


Do you recommend Omnisphere within a Samsung T5?


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 23, 2019)

For all projects so far, 7200 Internal HDD has worked well for years. 
Some may have issues with salient needs, but HDD should do well for most. 
Have not tried e_xternal_ HDD.


----------



## sean8877 (Feb 24, 2019)

I've been using it with an internal hard drive (non-SSD) for a while now and no problems.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Feb 26, 2019)

It's not that it won't work on an HDD of any speed, just that it - like everything else, especially those using some degree of samples - work a lot faster with an SSD. If you have a PC, 256GB SSDs have been seen as low as $30. Seems that $30-$50 for an SSD is a comparatively small investment vs. the cost of Omnisphere, but I know many are using non-upgradeable laptops. And, again, an SSD is certainly not required.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 26, 2019)

If you need to run it off an external HDD and can't afford an SSD, I would buy a 7200 RPM internal drive and a USB 3.0 enclosure. Normal external drives are only 5400 RPM and are generally too slow for audio. And if you buy ant external drive that is 7200 RPM, the price is usually equivalent to buying an SSD. So then you might as well get the SSD.


----------



## iobaaboi (Feb 27, 2019)

Aleela said:


> Do you recommend Omnisphere within a Samsung T5?



If you are on Mac, be sure to reformat first thing to APFS or Mac OS Extended (Journaled). Samsung drives come factory-formatted as exFAT. 

Omni will run fine on a HDD but load times will be higher for patches that use soundsources.


----------

